# Aircrew Selection



## Brewman (5 May 2006)

Ok, I have a few questions. I might be going for ACS so I want to know are the exams there on anything like calculus or advanced functions or is it all simple relevant stuff to with flying like ratios adding and subtracting?

Secondly, I have my licence ( cadets) but I guess I've got a little slack in that I dint mind if I lose or gain 50 ft in my turns. My level offs could use some work too. I usually climb over and have to lower the nose a bit to lose a few feet. Its not that I'm unsafe I'm just not a flying nazi. If I needed to I could bring my flying back up to standard. Anyways, Does ACS simulation flying focus on precision and head stuffed in the instrument panel flying or is it more flying by attitude and bank visual references.

Also is there instruction before the exams or is it just cold turkey MIB style, because my math could use some work too. 

regards, Brewer


----------



## dardt (5 May 2006)

My first recommendation is to search this site, there are plenty of threads on aircrew selection. Not going to regurgitate it all here.

Briefly - No calculus on Navigator exams, all high school math. Make sure you can do quick calculations and numerical estimation. Follow instructions precisely.

CAPSS sessions - All instrument based. Focus on correcting to the ideal. The attitude of +/-50 ft won't cut it in Trenton. The algorithms behind the evaluation are secret but important things to consider are not overcorrecting and precision "flying". Flying at 1000 ft. and 100Kts. means exactly that not 1025 and 98. 

Start searching, good luck.


----------



## Brewman (5 May 2006)

Thanks for the reply,

I dont know if you can tell me this but is the simulator based on a constant speed prop or fixed pitch, auto mixture or normal, or should I just not sweat the details and they'll explain it all there?


----------



## dardt (5 May 2006)

Pretend you're flying a C172, chill out man.  8)


----------



## cda84 (8 May 2006)

I'll tell you that I had the same questions in my mind before I went. They're just nerves man. Listen to what Flatspin said though. Do a search on it and you'll find the common theme in that the machine is looking for how you correct, not over controlling, etc etc. They stress that it is NOT an airplane measuring how well you fly an airplane. People with no experience still pass all the time. Just try to fly it as accurate as possible, theyll tell you all this. Good luck!

Chris


----------

